# Klemmenbezeichnung in Schaltschränken



## Diesla (11 März 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie die Klemmen in Schaltschränken bezeichnet werden. Denn es gibt ja für Klemmen mit unterschiedlichen Spannungsarten unterschiedliche Namen???

Danke


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2008)

Meines Wissens kannst Du die Bezeichnen wie du willst. Es gibt da keine Norm oder Vorschriften. Ausser vielleicht Kundenvorschriften.


----------



## jabba (11 März 2008)

Hab auch noch nix gesehen , ausser Kundenvorschriften, wo das beschrieben ist.
Ausser der DIN Vorgabe, das von links nach rechts, und von oben nach unten zu beschriften ist.

Die Klemmennummerierung muss aber nach 60204 nachvollziehbar sein.
Ich habe z.B. bei allen Standardklemmleisten immer 1,2,3...
Bei SPS Ein/Ausgängen gehe ich je nach Kunde auf zwei Leisten für E/A und dann gibts z.B. die Klemme 320 für E32.0, oder es gibt eine Leiste und dann steht E32.0 und A32.0 auf der Klemme.

Wenn die Spannungen unterschiedlich sind, nehme ich vorzugsweise zwei Leisten z.B. X24 für 24V und X230 für 230V. Es kann aber schon mal sein, z.B. bei einem Pult wo zwei Spannungen auftauchen. Ganz strikt trenne ich aber Leistungs- und Steuerstromkreise.


----------

